# Beckham rule for Tax in Spain



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Morning everyone!
Does anyone have any info/ experience of what is known as the Beckham Rule re tax....apparently this is a loophole allowing expats to restrict tax to a lower rate for five years. Is it still allowable? Thank you!!


----------



## StewartPatton (Aug 5, 2014)

I googled and saw that this is a Spanish thing. You may get better answers on the Spain section of the site--most of the talk here is US with some UK and Canada thrown in. Good luck!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have changed the title on this thread to see if maybe we can attract someone familiar with the Spanish tax rules.

Spain isn't the only country to have special 5-year rules for tax on expats. I think the Netherlands has something similar, and I know here in France there is a special "exemption" from social insurances available to expats here on "temporary" assignment - however you need to get an employer involved on that.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

